# project: old snapper



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

I tried looking up some specs, but there are several different models, and I don't see one that exactly fits your description. Can you give an estimated weight?


----------



## acornstu (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry. Not my pic and my internet is acring real shady right now. As for weight, i would guess 300lb??? Still looking for actual numbers. It looks just like the one in the pic. I plan on doing away with the blades and tac welding the deck on for aesthetics. Sorry for the rushed post. Will try and clarify tomorrow


----------



## rillip3 (Jun 19, 2009)

A 1000 W motor is only 1.25 HP, or there abouts. Now assuming you're about like the guy in the picture (or myself) add another 200 for driver, another 200 for batteries (assuming 4 x 12v, around 50 lbs each, could be lighter). That's an estimated 700 lbs. Now I don't have a great feel for HP, but one horse trying to pull 700 lbs doesn't sound like a good time. You said max speed wasn't important, but I'd say it'd just nudge along. I'd probably recommend a slightly larger motor, maybe a 2 or 3 hp like one of these (full disclosure: KTA is a site sponsor, but I've never bought form them and don't have any association with them)

http://store.kta-ev.com/dcmotors.aspx


----------



## acornstu (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh wow, getting to be a bit more $$$ than i was willing to spend. Thank you for tue input though. I'll probly just try and coble my 14hp briggs side shaft on it and hunt for an old electric golf cart maybe.


----------

